# Hauntcast 20 Now Slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 20 Now Slaying! http://hauntcast.net
Hauntcast satisfies your Haunt and Halloween cravings featuring an interview with Iron Man the founder of Iron Stock and creator of Slaughter on 2nd Street Haunt.


----------

